# how much have you spent so far?



## akamakaveli (May 4, 2005)

im contemplating setting up a saltwater tank, but im thinking it might be a trap to drop too much money on. i have a nano cube that id like to make salt water and i am just curious how much everyone has spent on their setups (equipment, stocking)


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

$400 Canadian on my 10g Nano Reef

--Dan


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i don't even want to think about it


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

a little under $300 USD.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

i origionally planned on keeping a 30g. FOWLR and it turned into a 20g. high nano reef. total spending id say a grand, give or take


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Since I had a few things already to start with, I'll just add the new things I added to the salt setup. Price is total with shipping.

Live Rock - $75
Light - $50
Glass top - $19
Hydrometer - $7.50
Salt - $10

Let me think...umm....I think that was it so far

But I still need to purchase a lot more like powerhead, test kits, supplements, and what not.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

my soul

J-Rod


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

i have over $500 in my 24 deluxe nano now! EK! that's not even including shipping charges!!!!!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

smokinbubbles said:


> my soul
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1070853[/snapback]​










sad but true


----------



## akamakaveli (May 4, 2005)

Wow these are some discouraging numbers to me (Im sure depressing to some of you also). I'd really love to do a reef tank, building up and aquiring equipment, livestock slowly, but im afraid id get too eiger and break the bank one day. And it's also all the little things you buy that add up to huge numbers also. I really want to do it but I dont want to look back in a year or two and say "where the hell did all my money go?" LOL


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

a shitload...


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

akamakaveli said:


> Wow these are some discouraging numbers to me (Im sure depressing to some of you also). I'd really love to do a reef tank, building up and aquiring equipment, livestock slowly, but im afraid id get too eiger and break the bank one day. And it's also all the little things you buy that add up to huge numbers also. I really want to do it but I dont want to look back in a year or two and say "where the hell did all my money go?" LOL
> [snapback]1071484[/snapback]​


yeah i was at the ponit when sw was like a drugs to me. when ever i got money i would spend everyhting i got on it.

J-Rod


----------



## Leo10988 (Feb 8, 2005)

250


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

29g tank-$900


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

How much could i set a nice 2.5g nano up for? Less then a 100?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

waspride said:


> How much could i set a nice 2.5g nano up for? Less then a 100?
> [snapback]1074529[/snapback]​


take out the nice and i would say maybe. even that small sw can be expensive as hell.

J-Rod


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

my nano ran me for about $450 if you include the cube, stand, rock, sand, and livestock.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

I have over $2000 in my 55 gallon reef. $750 of that being corals (18 in all and one derasa clam). I have a few Acan Lords, Acan Echin, Blastos, Micros, and then the normal LPS.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

waspride said:


> How much could i set a nice 2.5g nano up for? Less then a 100?
> [snapback]1074529[/snapback]​


you must do a larger tank first, then a small nano. if you dont get any experience and just jump in on a small nano. you will have many problems including salinity, evaporation, ph, keeping additives steady, livestock....


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

illnino said:


> waspride said:
> 
> 
> > How much could i set a nice 2.5g nano up for? Less then a 100?
> ...


Must? No, but I would reccomend it. I cant wait to start a larger tank, right now I have a 10g, lots of work, lots of $.

I think below 29g, you will spend about $700 in the first couple months (reef), whereas on a tank the same size which isnt a reef, you oculd get away with $100.

Two 20g nano's will cost you much more than a 90g by the way. Thats just how it always works.

--Dan


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> waspride said:
> 
> 
> > How much could i set a nice 2.5g nano up for? Less then a 100?
> ...


I figured.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

i lost track on my 15g Nano Reef at 3000 SEK


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

72 gallon fowlr
5.5 nano for about a year (gave contents to a friend when i had to move)

ummm, no clue i guess about 100 bucks a gallon but thats still a FOWLR not evena full blown reef...


----------



## bombtrack (Dec 1, 2004)

$600 on 20 gallon, started around may 10th.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

thePACK said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > my soul
> ...


same here


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

I've spent about 17, 000 on my 10g. Thats not including how I traded stolen babies for equipment









--Dan


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

it hurts to think about how much i've spent... i think selling my kidney would even it up


----------



## akamakaveli (May 4, 2005)

lolz wtf did you guys take out a second mortgage to pay for your reef tanks?


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Almost $1000 on my 72 gallon and nothing is in the damn thing yet. Not even water!!!!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

might as well.. refinance just to setup a reef tank


----------



## blood_hound (Jan 30, 2005)

All I can advice is if you want to setup a SW tank dont think too much on what will it cost you because if you do it will scare the bejesus out of you.

I stop thinking about how much it cost me a few years ago. But I always have my Girlfriend and My Mom to remind me about it









Their always on me on how much I spend Like a flies on sh#+

But to give you an idea on how much I have spend and why my Girlfriend is always on me about my tank.

My 190G tank and everything on it cost more than the engagement ring I gave my Girlfriend.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I've spent about 17, 000 on my 10g. Thats not including how I traded stolen babies for equipment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gah, how the hell did that happen?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

hyphen said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > I've spent about 17, 000 on my 10g. Thats not including how I traded stolen babies for equipment
> ...


Lol man, I dont have $17 to my name, let alone $17, 000!

--Dan


----------



## akamakaveli (May 4, 2005)

^^but im sure if you did have $17 or $17,000 for that matter we all know where all of that money would end up.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

i have learend also no since ive been doing sw tank's for a long time that you can set up a 55G tank and if you know how to set it up your prob looking to spend about $500 and that's including buying the tank and stand)(but dosn't include live rock) Like me im seting up a 500G sw sysetm and all togeather for everything it's going to cost me about $500.


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

less than $300 into a 10gallon reef tank for me... everything was new thats including coral/sand/rock/crabs/snails/fish everything im even including the mag float i bought


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

A LOT!


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

Fish Finder said:


> i have learend also no since ive been doing sw tank's for a long time that you can set up a 55G tank and if you know how to set it up your prob looking to spend about $500 and that's including buying the tank and stand)(but dosn't include live rock) *Like me im seting up a 500G sw sysetm and all togeather for everything it's going to cost me about $500.*[snapback]1083033[/snapback]​


holy crap! only $500 for 500g how the hell do you plan to do that. heh that is cheaper than freshwater.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

well really my 50 gallon tank with princess in it has only cost me about 150 bucks at the most. thats the good thing about owin a complete badass that will tear anything up. i tried to put a heater in there once and he had his mind set on one thing, and that was to kill this intruder that had entered his tank. he has been the most expensive thing i have put into the tank besides the 40 pounds of live sand.

J-Rod


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

C.D. said:


> Fish Finder said:
> 
> 
> > i have learend also no since ive been doing sw tank's for a long time that you can set up a 55G tank and if you know how to set it up your prob looking to spend about $500 and that's including buying the tank and stand)(but dosn't include live rock) *Like me im seting up a 500G sw sysetm and all togeather for everything it's going to cost me about $500.*[snapback]1083033[/snapback]​
> ...


i think he meant 50gallon. i think a skimmer alone for a 500 gallon tank would cost close to $500


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

lol i would die to have a 500g SW tank







but just imagine how much it would cost for the equipment alone, ekk! then the rock and sand then the FISH Schwhoa baby! hurts to even think about it







but hear me out one day...ONE DAY i will create a beast of a tank like that and..well i got nothing else it'd just be really kick arse!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

DucatiRave21 said:


> lol i would die to have a 500g SW tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, having a 500g saltwater tank would be amazing. if i become wealthy enough, one day i'll decide on building an in-wall display tank. it'll kick some major arse.


----------

